# Doping im XC-Sport



## Athabaske (6. Oktober 2010)

matsbiker schrieb:


> ...Natürlich gab und gibt es auch im XC-Sport schwarze Schafe, doch wohl nicht so flächendeckend...


...interessante Beitrag unter dem Eindruck von Fullanas Geständnis.

Aber das tut Petejupps Arbeit logischerweise keinen Abbruch, die Bilder und sein Engagement sind beispiellos.

Wir sollten uns aber bei aller Begeisterung nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen lassen dass wohl doch mehr Schatten bei all dem Licht zu finden sein wird.

Spanien allgemein feiert ja einen atemberaubenden Siegeszug quer durch alle Sportarten - ein Schelm wer bößes dabei denkt! Und Fullana war sicherlich wieder einer der vielen Einzelfälle, gerade aus diesem Land.

Spätestens nun hat sich das Misstrauen bei mir auch beim CC festgesetzt, nach Paullissen konnte ich das noch einigermaßen verdrängen...

Hoffen wir inständig, dass es nicht so dick kommt wie es kommen könnte!


----------



## Scaler94 (6. Oktober 2010)

matsbiker schrieb:


> Natürlich gab und gibt es auch im XC-Sport schwarze Schafe, doch wohl nicht so flächendeckend.
> 
> So naiv wie du wär ich auch gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (7. Oktober 2010)

Möchte an der Stelle nur mal daran erinnern, dass Hermida in der Vergangenheit schon 2x unter Dopingverdacht stand, weil sein Hämatokritwert (leicht) zu hoch war. Ich will ihm wirklich nichts unterstellen! Damals wurde es ja in beiden Fällen damit erklärt, dass der Wert natürlichen Ursprungs sei, er bekam auch kein Verfahren oder Sperre angehängt.


----------



## Stronglight (7. Oktober 2010)

der hatte auch nur das falsche Steak gefuttert...


----------



## Deleted 153402 (8. Oktober 2010)

Die Betonung sollte auch auf "flächendeckend" liegen - nicht auf einer gar nicht zu unterstellenden Amnestie der XC-Fahrer. Zum Thema Spanien und Radsport muss tatsächlich nicht mehr viel gesagt werden, das ist mir hinlänglich bekannt.
Bedenkt man aber, dass die mit weitem Abstand führende MTB-Nation die Schweiz ist, so glaube ich (vielleicht naiv) sagen zu können, dass es einen qualitativen Unterschied zum zu 100% dopingverseuchten Straßenradsport gibt. 

Auch die Trainings- und Wettkampfintensitäten legen dies nahe: Im Straßenradsport werden in einer Rennwoche Entfernungen zurückgelegt, die ein XC-Pilot in einer Saison fährt. Auch das tägliche Trainingspensum und die völlig unterschiedlichen Regenerationsphasen sind zu berücksichtigen. Bei einem 2h-Event bringt Doping eine geringere prozentuale Leistungssteigerung als bei 7h-Etappen, von denen 20 in drei Wochen folgen.


----------



## Athabaske (10. Oktober 2010)

...da könnte man doch eher vermuten, die Schweizer haben das bessere System, verglichen mit den Spaniern. Aber wir wissen es nicht und von Vermutungen wird nichts besser oder schlechter.

Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, das große Problem für mich ist ist das Misstrauen, das einfach immer "mitfährt". Bis es entweder (sehr unwahrscheinlich) widerlegt wird oder eben im einen oder anderen Fall bestätigt.


----------



## Gary Jr. (14. Oktober 2010)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Möchte an der Stelle nur mal daran erinnern, dass Hermida in der Vergangenheit schon 2x unter Dopingverdacht stand, weil sein Hämatokritwert (leicht) zu hoch war. Ich will ihm wirklich nichts unterstellen! Damals wurde es ja in beiden Fällen damit erklärt, dass der Wert natürlichen Ursprungs sei, er bekam auch kein Verfahren oder Sperre angehängt.




und er wurde auch mit fuentes in verbindung gebracht.... verschwand dann aber wie viele andere spanieschen (rad)sportler von der liste (z.b. auch fussballer und nadal...)


----------



## mr.j0e (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich behaupte auch einfach mal das Doping im XC deutlich weniger bringt als im Straßenradsport ganz einfach weil die Parcours zu technisch sind und Fahrtechnik kann man ja nun (noch) nicht dopen (oder doch?).
Sicherlich wird in jeder Sportart gedopt und sei es um nur einen kleinen Vorteil gegenüber der Konkurrenz herauskitzeln zu können, allerdings sind die Belastungen für die Sportler trotzdem extrem, das sollte man sich mal vor Augen führen. Ein Alberto Contador hat auch mit dem Doping eine Leistung an der Grenze des menschlich machbaren gebracht und keiner hier würde wahrscheinlich (selbst mit massivem Doping) mehrere Etappen der Tour de France, bei dem Tempo am Stück durchstehen (ich lehn mich einfach mal so weit aus dem Fenster).
imo sollte man das dopen einfach freigeben, ist ja schließlich nicht mehr wie zu DDR-Zeiten als Sportler das Zeug unfreiwillig bekommen haben und der Gesundheit zuträglich ist der Leistungs(Rad)Sport sowieso nicht.

Allerdings sollte man das Thema vielleicht mal ausgliedern, der Übersicht und dem Respekt vor Petejupps Bildern wegen.


----------



## Renn Maus (15. Oktober 2010)

Genau. Thema bitte ausgliedern.
Aber da das im Moment die einzige Plattform ist, will ich trotzdem meinen Senf dazu geben.
Im MTB-Spitzensport wird genauso gedopt wie in jedem anderen Spitzensport auch. Die Tendenz wird verstärkt, wenn man gutes Geld damit verdienen kann. Und dies ist im MTB-Sport mittlerweile auch der Fall!

Solange die Konsequenzen eines aufgedeckten Dopings nicht zur absoluten Zerstörung der sportlichen Karriere führen und den direkten finanziellen Ruin nachsichziehen wird weiter gedopt werden, da ihre berufliche Karriere von guten Ergebnissen abhängt und oft ohne den Radsport keine adäquate Einkommensquelle existiert.

Was aus meiner Sicht bei einem bewiesenen Doping passieren müsste, um den Spitzensport zu "säubern":

- Eine sofortige, lebenslange Sperre als Sportler
- Eine sofortige, lebenslange Sperre in jeder Funktion von SPortmannschaften
- Eine sofortige, lebenslange Sperre für das Training von Hobby-/Nachwuchssportlern
- Eine finanzielle Strafe, die mindestens dem dreifachen des zuletzt verdienten Durchschnittsjahreseinkommens entspricht.

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## müsing (15. Oktober 2010)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> Ich behaupte auch einfach mal das Doping im XC deutlich weniger bringt als im Straßenradsport ganz einfach weil die Parcours zu technisch sind und Fahrtechnik kann man ja nun (noch) nicht dopen (oder doch?).



sorry für ot und wenn ich mich einbringe, aber du bist ein träumer.


----------



## Athabaske (15. Oktober 2010)

...nein, die Argumentationskette kennen wir ja aus dem Fussball. Dort soll Doping ja auch nichts bringen, weil man den Traumpass nicht erspritzen kann.

Es ist doch aber ganz einfach, je fitte ich bin, je besser ich kurzfristig regenerieren kann um so besser bin ich auch in technischen Sektionen. Wenn man auf dem letzten Handtuch die Steigung hoch kommt und sich dann vollkommen ausgebrannt in die Abfahrt stürzt kann man bestimmt nicht so schnell und sicher abfahren, wie wenn man nicht weit über dem Anschlag gefahren ist.

Aber es ist weiterhin müsig zu theoretisieren, Tatsache ist, diese Saison wurden 2 Fahrer/innen erwischt, also wird gedopt. Wie breit kann sowieso nie jemand sinnvoll beurteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.j0e (15. Oktober 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...nein, die Argumentationskette kennen wir ja aus dem Fussball. Dort soll Doping ja auch nichts bringen, weil man den Traumpass nicht erspritzen kann.
> 
> Es ist doch aber ganz einfach, je fitte ich bin, je besser ich kurzfristig regenerieren kann um so besser bin ich auch in technischen Sektionen. Wenn man auf dem letzten Handtuch die Steigung hoch kommt und sich dann vollkommen ausgebrannt in die Abfahrt stürzt kann man bestimmt nicht so schnell und sicher abfahren, wie wenn man nicht weit über dem Anschlag gefahren ist.
> 
> Aber es ist weiterhin müsig zu theoretisieren, Tatsache ist, diese Saison wurden 2 Fahrer/innen erwischt, also wird gedopt. Wie breit kann sowieso nie jemand sinnvoll beurteilen.


Stimmt, soweit hatte ich nicht gedacht.
Ich hab ja auch nicht behauptet das doping nichts bringt bzw. das es nicht gemacht wird - gedopt wird in so gut wie jeder Sportart ab einem bestimmten Leistungsbereich da mach ich mir wenig Illusionen, die Beispiele dieses Jahres zeigen es ja auch und selbst diejenigen Fahrer die nicht mit verbotenen Substanzen dopen operieren mit Ergänzungsstoffen und Mittelchen scharf an der Grenze, ansonsten wäre wohl auch das Leistungslevel im Sport (allgemein, nicht nur af Radsport bezogen) gar nicht zu halten.


----------



## dreismann (15. Oktober 2010)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> , wenn man gutes Geld damit verdienen kann. Und dies ist im MTB-Sport mittlerweile auch der Fall!


min. fünf Namen die "nur" vom MTB-Sport ihren Lebensunterhalt bezahlen.

Ist nicht böse gemeint,würde mich nur interessieren wer das sein soll,weil biken is ja nich Fussball.....ich denk das die alle nebenbei schaffen gehen weil die Prämien nicht reichen für nen Monat;man wird ja nicht jedes mal erster

das es auch im MTB-Sport schwarze Schafe gibt(zu viele wohl) bin ich ganz eurer Meinung.


----------



## enweh (16. Oktober 2010)

Im Top-Profi-Segment lebt man natürlich nicht von den Prämien, aber von den Sponsorengeldern.


----------



## Renn Maus (16. Oktober 2010)

@dreismann:
In den WC-XC-Top30 Herren und Damen geht niemand mehr "nebenher" schaffen.
Bei den absoluten TOP-Fahrern reichts auch schon mal für nen bescheidenen Luxus wie deutsche Sportwagen oder Immobilien.


----------



## onkeldueres (16. Oktober 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> min. fünf Namen die "nur" vom MTB-Sport ihren Lebensunterhalt bezahlen.
> 
> Ist nicht böse gemeint,würde mich nur interessieren wer das sein soll,weil biken is ja nich Fussball.....ich denk das die alle nebenbei schaffen gehen weil die Prämien nicht reichen für nen Monat;man wird ja nicht jedes mal erster
> 
> das es auch im MTB-Sport schwarze Schafe gibt(zu viele wohl) bin ich ganz eurer Meinung.



Tja,seh ich anders.Eine Irina Kalentieva bekommt pro Bundesliga-Rennen 800.-Euro Startgeld.Bei 3-4 Rennen im Monat+Prämien+Sponsoring..........
Ich könnte davon leben.
Nebenbei dürfen ,zumindest,einige Profis alle materiellen Zuwendungen auch selbst verkaufen.
Wie gesagt.....möchte nicht wissen was ein Absalon bekommt,ein Fumic...etc.(möchte schon)


----------



## Tracer (16. Oktober 2010)

hey jungs! 
öffne ein neues thema ( z.b. dopping in radsport) und zerstört nicht eine der schönste beitrage  in mtb-news forum mit dem tollem fotos und beiträge von petejupp!
willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (16. Oktober 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hey jungs!
> öffne ein neues thema ( z.b. dopping in radsport) und zerstört nicht eine der schönste beitrage  in mtb-news forum mit dem tollem fotos und beiträge von petejupp!
> willy


----------



## swift daddy (16. Oktober 2010)

würd´ die Mods ebenfalls bitten, die letzten Beiträge aus diesem Thread zu entfernen ... is echt traurig, dass einer der besten Threads durch diese ewig währende Diskussion versaut wird


----------



## Chr!s (16. Oktober 2010)

swift daddy schrieb:


> würd´ die Mods ebenfalls bitten, die letzten Beiträge aus diesem Thread zu entfernen ...



Ja, ich bitte auch drum.


----------



## Athabaske (18. Oktober 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hey jungs!
> öffne ein neues thema ( z.b. dopping in radsport) und zerstört nicht eine der schönste beitrage  in mtb-news forum mit dem tollem fotos und beiträge von petejupp!
> willy


...mein Vorschlag dazu:

Als Themenoption eine Art Blogfunktion anlegen, dann kann nur der TE im bewussten Thema etwas schreiben.

Aber es liegt in der Natur der Dinge, dass ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt die Dinge immer etwas aus dem Ruder laufen. Teilweise macht ja gerade das ein Internetforum ja so attraktiv.

Dem einen gelingt es "sein" Thema "sauber" zu halten, dem anderen weniger...


----------



## Deleted 153402 (19. Oktober 2010)

Sodele,
jetzt haben wir unseren CC-Racing-(Anti)-Doping-Thread; ich hoffe, alle haben ihn bemerkt...
Da CC-Racing anders und stärker strukturierte Leistungsanforderungen stellt, ist der Gewinn durch Doping vielleicht weniger eklatant als im Straßenradsport. Auch die Bedingungen bezüglich Regenerationsfähigkeit sind völlig andere. Ich stelle jetzt mal die These auf, dass muskelaufbauendes Doping auch im CC-Rennzirkus etwas bringt, Ausdauer stärkende und Regenerationszeit verkürzende Substanzen à la EPO jedoch prozentual deutlich weniger als im Straßenrennsport.


----------



## madbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

matsbiker schrieb:


> Sodele,
> jetzt haben wir unseren CC-Racing-(Anti)-Doping-Thread; ich hoffe, alle haben ihn bemerkt...
> Da CC-Racing anders und stärker strukturierte Leistungsanforderungen stellt, ist der Gewinn durch Doping vielleicht weniger eklatant als im Straßenradsport. Auch die Bedingungen bezüglich Regenerationsfähigkeit sind völlig andere. Ich stelle jetzt mal die These auf, dass muskelaufbauendes Doping auch im CC-Rennzirkus etwas bringt, Ausdauer stärkende und Regenerationszeit verkürzende Substanzen à la EPO jedoch prozentual deutlich weniger als im Straßenrennsport.



Im Zusammenhang mit Doping und MTB frage ich mich nur, woher die Fahrer das Geld für Doping hernehmen. Weiter vorne wurde schonmal geschrieben, dass die Topfahrer auch ordentlich Geld bekommen. 

Aber es gab ja mal die Aussage, dass Jan Ullrich pro Jahr 50.000 Euro für Doping ausgegeben hat. 

Und das muss man erstmal reinholen...


----------



## Lateralus (19. Oktober 2010)

Naja, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass das die Fahrer in Eigenregie machen wärs echt teuer. Aber kann man das? Es ist doch wirklich Quatsch zu glaube, dass der böse Fahrer das Team betrügt...da gibts mit Sicherheit Subventionen...kann ich mir zumindest SEHR gut vorstellen.


----------



## Dr. Faust (19. Oktober 2010)

Es geht dabei auch nicht um waffenfähiges Plutonium, sondern um Medikamente, die man in jedem entsprechenden Labor rumstehen hat. 
Vorweg: Ich habe noch nie und werde auch nie irgendwas einschmeißen. Bei meinem Kampf um Platz 150 ist das auch affig. 
Aber mein letztjähriger Transalp-Partner hat EPO kistenweise auf der Arbeit rumstehen, mein bester Schulfreund ist Arzt, da bekäme ich auch leicht Rezepte., usw.
So ein Ding isses nicht zu dopen.


----------



## Lateralus (19. Oktober 2010)

Klar, auch dabei steigt der finanzielle Aufwand mit der Professionalität des Handelns. Soll heissen: Zeug gibts sicherlich teilweise billig. Regelmäßige Kontrolluntersuchungen usw lassen dann das Finanzielle schnell mehr werden. Einmal was besorgen und unkontrolliert einwerfen ist sicherlich für fast alle bezahlbar, nur sicherlich auch nochmal ungesünder/gefährlicher als eine medizinisch überwachte und gesteuerte Einnahme.


----------



## Dr. Faust (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich stimme Dir teils zu, wenn man sich von spanischen Spezialisten behandeln lässt und auch die entsprechenden Zubehör-Produkte zum Kaschieren braucht, ist es entsprechend kostenintensiver.
Aber eben schon in meinem Freundes- und Sportbekanntenkreis sind einige ausgebildet, die Einnahme medizinisch zu überwachen und zu steuern.
Sollen ja sogar Pharmazeuten als Fahrer im Worldcup sein... Das meinte ich mit "waffenfähigem Plutonium".
Ich meine letztlich nur, das mich die Naivität annervt. In so gut wie jedem Sport kann man leistungssteigernde Substanzen sowohl im Wettkampf als auch im Training einsetzen. Und das unkompliziert und ohne mafiöse Strukturen in dunklen Hinterhöfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (19. Oktober 2010)

matsbiker schrieb:


> Sodele,
> jetzt haben wir unseren CC-Racing-(Anti)-Doping-Thread; ich hoffe, alle haben ihn bemerkt...


...oh ja, bemerkt schon - aber wie komme ich zu der (zweifelhaften) Ehre der TE zu sein??

Da gab es doch durchaus weitere Kommentare betreffs Doping im Heiligen Bilder Thread.

Nuja, was solls...


----------



## onkeldueres (19. Oktober 2010)

Spannender Thread.


----------



## racingforlife (20. Oktober 2010)

matsbiker schrieb:


> Sodele,
> jetzt haben wir unseren CC-Racing-(Anti)-Doping-Thread; ich hoffe, alle haben ihn bemerkt...
> Da CC-Racing anders und stärker strukturierte Leistungsanforderungen stellt, ist der Gewinn durch Doping vielleicht weniger eklatant als im Straßenradsport. Auch die Bedingungen bezüglich Regenerationsfähigkeit sind völlig andere. Ich stelle jetzt mal die These auf, dass muskelaufbauendes Doping auch im CC-Rennzirkus etwas bringt, Ausdauer stärkende und Regenerationszeit verkürzende Substanzen à la EPO jedoch prozentual deutlich weniger als im Straßenrennsport.


 
Schade das es so weit gekommen ist.

Da sich hier einige Gedanken über die Kosten des Dopings machen, sei dieser Thread empfohlen:

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=179401&page=15

Einer der des Dopings überführten Fahrer aus dem Thread war vor zwei oder drei Monaten in einem Fitne4ssmagazin und hat rum gejammert, das er gedopt hat um mal vorne zu fahren.

Beim Doping gibt es nicht nur teure Verfahren. Es soll besonders im Breitensport/Amateursport einige mitstreiter geben die einige hundert Euros bei "bekannten" Ärzten lassen um Rezepte für leistungssteigernde
Mittel zu bekommen. Also Krankenkassen finanziert.


----------



## Deleted 153402 (20. Oktober 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...oh ja, bemerkt schon - aber wie komme ich zu der (zweifelhaften) Ehre der TE zu sein?



Nun ja, irgendwo musste, um den alten Thread zu "retten" und "rein" zu halten, abgeschnitten werden ...

Sorry, wenn du gegen deinen Willen jetzt TE bist.

@ racingforlife: Ja, der Amateursport: Habe auch schon am Straßenrand bei Bundesliga- u.ä. Rennen Gespräche mit Ex-Aktiven geführt, die die Notwendigkeit "guter Vitamine" unterstrichen. Auch ein ehem. dt. Träger des gelben Trikots bei der TdF, der jetzt einen RR-Laden führt, sagte mir ganz offen, wie in den Siebzigern systematisch gedopt wurde.
In der Tat trägt im reinen Amateursport der Aktive die Kosten und Risiken ganz allein; im Profimetier wird systematisch gearbeitet - solange, bis entweder
a) Erfolge zu verzeichnen sind,
b) der Fahrer tot vom Rad fällt oder
c) verbesserte Analysemethoden zum Einsatz neuer Mittel zwingen


----------



## racingforlife (21. Oktober 2010)

Systematisches Team Doping kann ich mir im XCO eigentlich nicht vorstellen bzw. gebe ich da die Hoffnung nicht so schnell auf.

Würden alles Radprofis dopen, müssten wir den Sport Fußball nennen


----------



## Stronglight (21. Oktober 2010)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Systematisches Team Doping kann ich mir im XCO eigentlich nicht vorstellen


irgendwann in meinem Leben konnte ich mir auch zuerst nicht vorstellen das es das Christkind nicht gibt...

Na ok, so wie es beim Straßenradsport zugeht (oder zuging), ist es sicher längst nicht...

Letzlich auch wurscht, von mir aus sollen die sich doch alle zudröhnen - wenn sie dann noch mit ruhigen Gewissen in den Spiegel schauen können 

Bin ja mal gespannt, wie das mit Contador ausgeht - ich habe das Gefühl, dass es so lange dauert, weil noch fleißig nach einer passenden und viel. auch plausiblen Ausrede gesucht wird


----------



## onkeldueres (21. Oktober 2010)

Da solch ein Forum ja relativ anonym ist würde mich interessieren ob es hier Racer gibt die sich gelegentlich was einwerfen.Kommt ja nicht raus.Sonst baut der ganze Thread nur auf Vermutungen bzw. Hypothesen auf.
Also ich z.b fahre immer dann am besten wenn ich am Vorabend so richtig einen gesoffen habe;.)


----------



## Jendo (21. Oktober 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die meisten Topsportler mindestens bis zur Dopinggrenze voll gepumpt! Und solange es Mittel und Wege gibt "unerwischt" sich weiter hoch zu pushen, werden diese auch ausgenutzt! 
Bezogen auf den Rennradsport gewinnt hier immer der beste Doper. Eigentlich eine faire Sache!


----------



## gtbiker (21. Oktober 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Da solch ein Forum ja relativ anonym ist würde mich interessieren ob es hier Racer gibt die sich gelegentlich was einwerfen.Kommt ja nicht raus


 Is klar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (21. Oktober 2010)

Da der MTB Sport nicht der Liebling der Verantwortlichen der UCI ist wird hier hoffentlich richtig aufgeräumt und nicht wie bei Armstrong und Contador herrunter gespielt und verschleiert.


----------



## onkeldueres (21. Oktober 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Is klar....



Mit dem saufen stimmt wirklich


----------



## gtbiker (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja das glaub ich dir. Aber diese große allgegenwärtig-angepriesene Anonymität im Internet glaub ich nicht. Es ist ein leichtes eine Adresse hinter einer IP herauszubekommen. Daher wird hier niemals (ohne Argument) ein Sportler sich (s)einer Straftat stellen.


----------



## onkeldueres (21. Oktober 2010)

Sorry,war in gewisser Weise auch Ironisch gemeint,da ja sonst der Thread,wie schon gesagt,lediglich aus Vermutungen,Behauptungen und Hypothesen besteht.Ist aber auch mal ganz spannend.


----------



## puma (21. Oktober 2010)

sind alle voll bis oberkante unterlippe, wer das gegenteil glaubt, soll weiterträumen und sich vom osterhasen neues equipment wünschen


----------



## Renn Maus (21. Oktober 2010)

´@onkeldueres: Die Indizien sind allerdings erdrückend! Daher bin ich, auch ohne Beweise davon überzeugt, dass der XCO-Spitzensport nicht sauber ist und die Anzahl der nicht aufgedeckten Dopingsünder um ein vielfaches höher liegt, als die der aufgedeckten Sünder.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (21. Oktober 2010)

matsbiker schrieb:


> Sodele,
> 
> Da CC-Racing anders und stärker strukturierte Leistungsanforderungen stellt, ist der Gewinn durch Doping vielleicht weniger eklatant als im Straßenradsport. Auch die Bedingungen bezüglich Regenerationsfähigkeit sind völlig andere. Ich stelle jetzt mal die These auf, dass muskelaufbauendes Doping auch im CC-Rennzirkus etwas bringt, Ausdauer stärkende und Regenerationszeit verkürzende Substanzen à la EPO jedoch prozentual deutlich weniger als im Straßenrennsport.



Sorry, das ist Quatsch. Die Leistungsanforderungen zwischen RR und CC unterscheiden sich nur in Nuancen. Natürlich spielt auch die Technik noch eine Rolle, aber auch da gibt es bei den Rennradler Klassenunterschiede zwischen guten und lausigen Abfahrern. Ein Zabel oder auch ein Savoldelli haben wie oft die Löcher bergauf in der Abfahrt wieder zugefahren. Entscheident ist das aerobe und anaerobe Leistungsvermögen und da sind die Anforderungen überall ähnlich. Es ist kein Wunder, dass sich ein Lance Armstrong letztes Jahr zur Abwechslung mal aufs MTB setzt und einen der wichtigsten MTB-Marathons in den USA gewinnt. ebenso ist das System in die Gegenrichtung durchlässig. Cadel Evans oder Michael Rasmussen waren vor ihrer RR Zeit erfolgreiche MTB Racer. 

Was RR und CC unterscheidet ist die Tradition und in diesem Fall hat fehlende Tradition durchaus etwas Positives. Doping ist im RR Profi Bereich quasi institutionalisiert, schon vor Jahrzehnten haben die Pros Amphetamine und anderes Zeug eingeschmissen und schon aus dieser Zeit gibt es im RR Bereich verfestigte Strukturen und Vertriebskanäle. Jahrelang hat das defacto bei der UCI auch keinen interessiert, show must go on, und wenn die Fahrer nicht gerade megablöd waren, ist es eben auch nicht rausgekommen. Solche Strukturen dürfte es im MTB Bereich wohl nicht geben, daher müssen die Fahrer schon mehr "aus der Deckung gehen", wenn sie an das Zeug ranwollen.

Der andere Unterschied ist das Geld. Auch wenn die Top CC Fahrer ganz ordentlich verdienen, an das Geld, das im RR Bereich bezahlt wird, kommen sie lange nicht ran. Ich will nicht wissen, was ein Contador, Schleck oder Cancellara dieses Jahr aufs Konto schaufeln. Ullrich und Armstrong sind mehrfache Millionäre. Dann sind eben auch ganz andere MIttel für Doping vorhanden, selbst bei den Fahrern in der 2. und 3. Reihe.


----------



## onkeldueres (21. Oktober 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist Quatsch. Die Leistungsanforderungen zwischen RR und CC unterscheiden sich nur in Nuancen. Natürlich spielt auch die Technik noch eine Rolle, aber auch da gibt es bei den Rennradler Klassenunterschiede zwischen guten und lausigen Abfahrern. Ein Zabel oder auch ein Savoldelli haben wie oft die Löcher bergauf in der Abfahrt wieder zugefahren. Entscheident ist das aerobe und anaerobe Leistungsvermögen und da sind die Anforderungen überall ähnlich. Es ist kein Wunder, dass sich ein Lance Armstrong letztes Jahr zur Abwechslung mal aufs MTB setzt und einen der wichtigsten MTB-Marathons in den USA gewinnt. ebenso ist das System in die Gegenrichtung durchlässig. Cadel Evans oder Michael Rasmussen waren vor ihrer RR Zeit erfolgreiche MTB Racer.
> 
> Was RR und CC unterscheidet ist die Tradition und in diesem Fall hat fehlende Tradition durchaus etwas Positives. Doping ist im RR Profi Bereich quasi institutionalisiert, schon vor Jahrzehnten haben die Pros Amphetamine und anderes Zeug eingeschmissen und schon aus dieser Zeit gibt es im RR Bereich verfestigte Strukturen und Vertriebskanäle. Jahrelang hat das defacto bei der UCI auch keinen interessiert, show must go on, und wenn die Fahrer nicht gerade megablöd waren, ist es eben auch nicht rausgekommen. Solche Strukturen dürfte es im MTB Bereich wohl nicht geben, daher müssen die Fahrer schon mehr "aus der Deckung gehen", wenn sie an das Zeug ranwollen.
> 
> Der andere Unterschied ist das Geld. Auch wenn die Top CC Fahrer ganz ordentlich verdienen, an das Geld, das im RR Bereich bezahlt wird, kommen sie lange nicht ran. Ich will nicht wissen, was ein Contador, Schleck oder Cancellara dieses Jahr aufs Konto schaufeln. Ullrich und Armstrong sind mehrfache Millionäre. Dann sind eben auch ganz andere MIttel für Doping vorhanden, selbst bei den Fahrern in der 2. und 3. Reihe.



Das ist mal ne Aussage der ich absolut beipflichte.Definitiv richtig.


----------



## racingforlife (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ausrangierte Straßenprofis noch bei MTB Marathon´s auftrumpfen, ist verständlich, weil die Leistungsanforderungen ähnlich sind aber man kann die Anforderungen eines Straßenrennens nicht mit einem XCO vergleichen.

Um die Diskussion (für interessierte) zu vereinfachen:

http://www.ehrlich-trainieren.de/iq-athletik/pdf/Anforderungsprofil_MTB_Cross_Country.pdf


----------



## Deleted 153402 (25. Oktober 2010)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Das ausrangierte Straßenprofis noch bei MTB Marathon´s auftrumpfen, ist verständlich, weil die Leistungsanforderungen ähnlich sind aber man kann die Anforderungen eines Straßenrennens nicht mit einem XCO vergleichen.
> 
> Um die Diskussion (für interessierte) zu vereinfachen:
> 
> http://www.ehrlich-trainieren.de/iq-athletik/pdf/Anforderungsprofil_MTB_Cross_Country.pdf


 
Danke für den sehr guten Link - dem kann ich nur zustimmen!
Ich las im Anfang des Jahres ein Interview mit N. Schurter über Trainingsmethoden der CC-Piloten in der Schweiz und in Deutschland. Während viele Deutsche vor Saisonbeginn endlose km auf dem RR schrubben, sind die meisten Schweizer auch bei der Erlangung der Grundlagenausdauer mehr bzw. ausschließlich auf dem MTB unterwegs. Ihre Erfolge geben ihnen recht - und es bestätigt die Aussagen aus dem iq-athletik-Beitrag zur völlig anderen Intensität der Belastung.


----------



## powderJO (25. Oktober 2010)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Das ausrangierte Straßenprofis noch bei MTB Marathon´s auftrumpfen, ist verständlich, weil die Leistungsanforderungen ähnlich sind aber man kann die Anforderungen eines Straßenrennens nicht mit einem XCO vergleichen.
> 
> Um die Diskussion (für interessierte) zu vereinfachen:
> 
> http://www.ehrlich-trainieren.de/iq-athletik/pdf/Anforderungsprofil_MTB_Cross_Country.pdf




das ist ja alles schön und gut und auch richtig. aber: was hat das mit der threadfragestellung zu tun bzw. spricht das gegen doping? natürlich nicht - eher sogar im gegenteil. 

lustig aber, dass dieser artikel unter dem link "ehrlich trainieren" aufzurufen ist. lustig deshalb, weil dieses institut in einem fachartikel für ein radsportmagazin (leider kann ich mich nicht an die quelle erinnern - bsn oder ein rennradmagazin) nicht müde wurde zu betonen, dass nahezu jeder zweite sportler, der bei ihnen zum test war symptome eines leistungsasthmas zeigte. das natürlich auch entsprechend behandelt werden muss. ein schelm, wer böses dabei denkt. 



			
				matsbiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...sind die meisten Schweizer auch bei der Erlangung der Grundlagenausdauer mehr bzw. ausschließlich auf dem MTB unterwegs. Ihre Erfolge geben ihnen recht - ...



die schweizer? haben unter anderen ihren bundestrainer verloren, weil der sohn erwischt wurde beim doping. im straßenrennsport wird ja gerne ein zusammenhang hergestellt zwischen den erfolgen der spanier und dem spanischen umgang mit doping. wie soll man dann unter diesem gesichtspunkten die schweizer dominanz im cc-sport bewerten? alles nur training? 

um es deutlich zu sagen: wer glaubt, ausgerechnet "unser" sport sei die saubere insel im leistungssport macht sich was vor.


----------



## racingforlife (25. Oktober 2010)

Mein Post bezog sich auf den Beitrag über mir, nicht auf die Doping Problematik.


----------



## Renn Maus (25. Oktober 2010)

@racingforlive: Danke für den super Link. Ich konnte viele Infos für mein, seit kurzem in den Trainingsplan integriertes, Krafttraining nutzen und kann die Infos aus der Belastungbeschreibung XC-Race nur unterstreichen. 
Ohne spezifisches Renntraining sind im Marathon weit passablere Ergebnisse zu erziehlen, als bei einem XC-Race.


----------



## Deleted 153402 (15. November 2010)

puma schrieb:


> sind alle voll bis oberkante unterlippe, wer das gegenteil glaubt, soll weiterträumen und sich vom osterhasen neues equipment wünschen


 
Die Unschuldsvermutung muss in einem Rechtsstaat bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils für alle gelten. Was man glaubt und meint, ist Privatsache.

Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang ist die in MB 12/2010 abgedruckte Stellungnahme von Sabine Spitz zu Fullana u.a. Fällen.

Für mich (meine Privatsache) überzeugend.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen!


----------



## racingforlife (15. November 2010)

Was hat Frau Spitz von sich gegeben?


----------



## Stronglight (15. November 2010)

würde mich auch mal interessieren - kauft sich ja nicht jeder den "Werbekatalog"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puma (17. November 2010)

matsbiker schrieb:


> Die Unschuldsvermutung muss in einem Rechtsstaat bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils für alle gelten. Was man glaubt und meint, ist Privatsache.
> 
> Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang ist die in MB 12/2010 abgedruckte Stellungnahme von Sabine Spitz zu Fullana u.a. Fällen.
> 
> ...



rechtsstaatlich gesehn, gebe ich dir vollommen recht, sind alle unschuldig, fahren nature, bis auf die wenigen überführten doper, wobei es auch hier sicher fälle von rechtsstaatlichen fehlern gibt, quasi postiv getestet obwohl nix da war, 

interviews in bravo´s betrachte ich grundsätzlich eher mißtrauisch, außer die xy erzählt ihre leibspeise seien schwabenspätzle, DAS glaub ich aufs wort 

ein forum dient dem privaten meinungsaustausch, wer 1&1 zusammenzählen kann, sich mit der szene befasst und zeichen nicht völlig ignoriert, wird seine schlüsse ziehen....

nichtsdestotrotz ist xc hammermäßig


----------



## Athabaske (17. November 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> würde mich auch mal interessieren - kauft sich ja nicht jeder den "Werbekatalog"...


...schließe mich an. Wäre nett und danke schon einmal!


----------



## Catsoft (17. November 2010)

Hab Quatsch geschrieben...


----------



## racingforlife (18. November 2010)

?


----------



## Gary Jr. (18. November 2010)

matsbiker schrieb:


> Für mich (meine Privatsache) überzeugend.





für mich nicht


----------



## Deleted 153402 (18. November 2010)

Sabine Spitz kämpft seit langem für gesetzliche Regelungen und härtere Strafen gegen Dopingsünder. Unter anderem mit der Feststellung, dass es sich um kriminellen Betrug handelt, der auch materielle Schäden der Betrogenen nach sich zieht. Ich füge mal einen link zu einem FAZ-Artikel an:

http://www.faz.net/s/RubCBF8402E577...608104324A73DEFAB1~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html

Aus (sport-)medizinischer Sicht jedenfalls ist die oft vorgebrachte Haltung, die Diagnostik sei immer hinter der aktuellen Dopingpraxis zurück, falsch und unsinnig. Mit systematischen und umfassenden Kontrollen lässt sich jede leistungssteigernde Substanz nachweisen. Zu deutlich höheren Kosten und zur privaten Unbequemlichkeit der Athleten, freilich. Vielleicht braucht der Spitzensport diese Methoden, um sauberer zu werden.


----------



## racingforlife (18. November 2010)

Im vergleich zur Straße wurden im Gelände - XC und CX - bisher weniger Fahrer überführt. Kennt jemand bzw. hat eine Quelle für Zahlen zu den Kontrollen sortiert nach Disziplin?


----------



## Gary Jr. (18. November 2010)

@ matsbiker

sorry, will dich nicht beleidigen, aber wo wohnst du??? sei doch bitte nicht so naiv!!!


----------



## Scaler94 (18. November 2010)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Im vergleich zur Straße wurden im Gelände - XC und CX - bisher weniger Fahrer überführt. Kennt jemand bzw. hat eine Quelle für Zahlen zu den Kontrollen sortiert nach Disziplin?


 
Die Kontrollen sind im XC Sport auch wesentlicher lockerer als im Strassensport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (18. November 2010)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Im vergleich zur Straße wurden im Gelände - XC und CX - bisher weniger Fahrer überführt. Kennt jemand bzw. hat eine Quelle für Zahlen zu den Kontrollen sortiert nach Disziplin?



genaue Zahlen zu Kontrollen kenne ich nicht. Aber bei der diesjährigen CC-DM in Salzdethfurt wurden in der Herren Elite Klasse nur der Sieger und eine Stichprobe zur Doping Probe geboten.


----------



## singlestoph (18. November 2010)

matsbiker schrieb:


> Aus (sport-)medizinischer Sicht jedenfalls ist die oft vorgebrachte Haltung, die Diagnostik sei immer hinter der aktuellen Dopingpraxis zurück, falsch und unsinnig. Mit systematischen und umfassenden Kontrollen lässt sich jede leistungssteigernde Substanz nachweisen. Zu deutlich höheren Kosten und zur privaten Unbequemlichkeit der Athleten, freilich. Vielleicht braucht der Spitzensport diese Methoden, um sauberer zu werden.




öhm

naja wenn man floyd landis glaubt (nicht ganz offtopic der war ja zu beginn seiner karriere mountainbiker) kann/konnte man die uci blutpässe und das ganze system jahrelang unterlaufen , weil man sogar fast noch genauere angaben hatte an welches limit man sich heradopen kann.
bei dem neuen contadorfall hat ja jemand aus dem näheren umfeld des teams ausgeplaudert dass man sich heute viel kleinerer dosen eigenblut injiziert (150ml)  damit das blutbild sich nicht erkennbar verändert ...
der test für die plastikweichmacher die ja neben dem kälbermastmittel entdeckt wurden ist voll tauglich in der lebensmittelindustrie aber noch nicht als nachweis für doping von der WADA akzeptiert 
wenn das irgendwann vielleicht mal gemacht wird kann man den buben noch 8 jahre zurück aus dem verkehr ziehen.
jetzt im moment und wahrscheinlich, auch weils ein indirekter beweis ist und bluttransfusionen nicht grundsätzlich sondern nur zu dopingzwecken verboten sind (vermute ich einfach mal) wäre eine sperre wohl etwas zu riskant
die leute könnten den verband der ein quasi berufsverbot für sie ausspricht auf schadenersatz verklagen sollte die sperre unrechtmässig gewesen sein. so nach dem motto: swiss cycling mit 1mio oiro schulden sperrt den jan ullrich mit 2,5mio oiro jahresgehalt ......


jede substanz nachweisen :

- wenn die leute die  fristen  einhalten bis etwas nicht mehr nachweibar ist (im körper abgebaut) ...?
- wenn die sportler extra substanzen suchen die noch nicht als dopingmittel bekannt sind? es werden sehr viele mittel ausprobiert die noch nicht mal durch klinische tests durch und in der apotheke erhältlich sind?
wenn bei gewissen (neuen epovarianten wie cera) dopingmitteln die markierungsstoffe die das legal erhältliche produkt beinhaltet einfach fehlen (könnte ja sein dass sich jemand sowas einfallen lässt, epo nachbauen sollte kein so grosser problem sein)
- wenn es nicht auf der dopingliste ist? wird es auch meist nicht getestet, warum auch? 

...


----------



## singlestoph (18. November 2010)

der sohn vom schweizer nationaltrainer wurde übrigens nicht mit epo erwischt sondern mit einer substanz die eigentlich keinen sinnvoll leistungssteigernden effekt hat, die aber komischerweise trotzdem auf der liste ist. man könne angeblich damit epo im blut maskieren 
hab ich gehört



die andern trainieren alle gut selbstnatürlich. und wir haben in der schweiz eine nahezu perfekte nachwuchsförderung, talentsucherei ... fast jeder hier fährt irgendwie mal mit einem mountainbike rum in seiner jugend

bei eigentlich schlechten grundvoraussetzungen:
- der verband hat aber kein geld sondernhaufenweise schulden. 
- radsport kriegt auch fast kein geld von staat/armee somit kann man auch fast kein geld in sinnlos teure sportförungsprogramme stecken. (berufssoldaten die eigentlich profisportler sind haben wir nicht)
- rekrutenschule mit zeit fürs trainieren gibts zwar aber zb. nicht für radcrosser weil keie olympische sportart
- es gibt keine wirklichen schweizer profiteams die hordenweise talentierte nachwuchsfahrer mit viel geld zu sich locken....

dh die förderung ist auf privater ebene im verein oder der familie
das ist mal grundsätzlich nicht soooo schlecht , auch für sauberen radsport
die meisten leute hier lernen auch noch einen beruf bevor sie sich entscheiden radprofi zu werden.
nicht dass die leute nicht dopen desswegen aber wenn dann vielleicht erst später , wenn sie geld damit verdienen (hiess es mal früher bei mir im klub ...) 
profis werden dann aber meist auch nur noch die fahrer die wirklich ausserordentlich gut und talentiert sind.

logisch hat jeder mtbfahrer wahrscheinlich seine meinung wer im profifeld eventuell doch was nimmt
die ich bin sauber aber die andern nehmen sicher was masche.

die frau fullana zb. war schon bevor sie zum mtb wechselte  strassenprofi und soweit ich mich erinnern kann hatte sie auch da schon seltsame blutwerte (gehabt mal oder atteste für höheren hämatokritwert , ich weiss nicht mehr).....


----------



## racingforlife (19. November 2010)

Scaler94 schrieb:


> Die Kontrollen sind im XC Sport auch wesentlicher lockerer als im Strassensport


 
Kontrolle ist kontrolle. Als Chapi, Offizieller oder Arzt hat man immer dieselben Pflichten egal in welcher Disziplin. Daher kann ich deine Aussage nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Scaler94 (19. November 2010)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Kontrolle ist kontrolle. Als Chapi, Offizieller oder Arzt hat man immer dieselben Pflichten egal in welcher Disziplin. Daher kann ich deine Aussage nicht nachvollziehen.




Naja wenn ich schon hör das ganze 2 Proben bei den DM genommen wurden, ist für mich schon alles klar.
Was meinst du denn wie viele positve Kontrollen beim Fussball jahr für Jahr gibt und es nicht an die Öffentlichkeit kommt.
Obwohl sogar schon in der C-Jugend bei 2-Liga Vereinen gedopt wird oder gar in der Verbandsliga.


----------



## Southbike (25. November 2010)

wer glaubt, es wird nur bei Strassenrennen gedopt ist naiv, genauso die meinen Doping gäbe  es nur im Profisport...

ein aktueller Fall bzgl. im XC-Sport wird nicht/weniger gedopt... 

http://www.sport1.de/de/radsport/newspage_316818.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (25. November 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist Quatsch. Die Leistungsanforderungen zwischen RR und CC unterscheiden sich nur in Nuancen. Natürlich spielt auch die Technik noch eine Rolle, aber auch da gibt es bei den Rennradler Klassenunterschiede zwischen guten und lausigen Abfahrern. Ein Zabel oder auch ein Savoldelli haben wie oft die Löcher bergauf in der Abfahrt wieder zugefahren. Entscheident ist das aerobe und anaerobe Leistungsvermögen und da sind die Anforderungen überall ähnlich. Es ist kein Wunder, dass sich ein Lance Armstrong letztes Jahr zur Abwechslung mal aufs MTB setzt und einen der wichtigsten MTB-Marathons in den USA gewinnt. ebenso ist das System in die Gegenrichtung durchlässig. Cadel Evans oder Michael Rasmussen waren vor ihrer RR Zeit erfolgreiche MTB Racer.
> 
> Was RR und CC unterscheidet ist die Tradition und in diesem Fall hat fehlende Tradition durchaus etwas Positives. Doping ist im RR Profi Bereich quasi institutionalisiert, schon vor Jahrzehnten haben die Pros Amphetamine und anderes Zeug eingeschmissen und schon aus dieser Zeit gibt es im RR Bereich verfestigte Strukturen und Vertriebskanäle. Jahrelang hat das defacto bei der UCI auch keinen interessiert, show must go on, und wenn die Fahrer nicht gerade megablöd waren, ist es eben auch nicht rausgekommen. Solche Strukturen dürfte es im MTB Bereich wohl nicht geben, daher müssen die Fahrer schon mehr "aus der Deckung gehen", wenn sie an das Zeug ranwollen.
> 
> Der andere Unterschied ist das Geld. Auch wenn die Top CC Fahrer ganz ordentlich verdienen, an das Geld, das im RR Bereich bezahlt wird, kommen sie lange nicht ran. Ich will nicht wissen, was ein Contador, Schleck oder Cancellara dieses Jahr aufs Konto schaufeln. Ullrich und Armstrong sind mehrfache Millionäre. Dann sind eben auch ganz andere MIttel für Doping vorhanden, selbst bei den Fahrern in der 2. und 3. Reihe.


 
prinzipiell gebe ich dir vollkommend Recht, bis auf deinen letzten Absatz. natürlich verdienen die Top-Fahrer im RR Bereich mehr. Es gibt genügend Dopingmöglichkeiten, die sich jeder Otto-Normal-Verbraucher leisten kann.
Sage nur Geref
 Jahresration um die 1750 Dollar..
http://www.20min.ch/sport/weitere/story/Geref---das-perfekte-Dopingmittel-17222023


----------



## Gary Jr. (25. November 2010)

Southbike schrieb:


> wer glaubt, es wird nur bei Strassenrennen gedopt ist naiv, genauso die meinen Doping gäbe  es nur im Profisport...
> 
> ein aktueller Fall bzgl. im XC-Sport wird nicht/weniger gedopt...
> 
> http://www.sport1.de/de/radsport/newspage_316818.html




ok, bei ihrem "umfeld" war das klar


----------



## powderJO (25. November 2010)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Kontrolle ist kontrolle. Als Chapi, Offizieller oder Arzt hat man immer dieselben Pflichten egal in welcher Disziplin. Daher kann ich deine Aussage nicht nachvollziehen.



bei vielen mtb-rennen findet Ã¼berhaupt keine kontrolle statt. 



			
				tcaellen schrieb:
			
		

> Was RR und CC unterscheidet ist die Tradition und in diesem Fall hat fehlende Tradition durchaus etwas Positives. Doping ist im RR Profi Bereich quasi institutionalisiert, schon vor Jahrzehnten haben die Pros Amphetamine und anderes Zeug eingeschmissen und schon aus dieser Zeit gibt es im RR Bereich verfestigte Strukturen und VertriebskanÃ¤le. Jahrelang hat das defacto bei der UCI auch keinen interessiert, show must go on, und wenn die Fahrer nicht gerade megablÃ¶d waren, ist es eben auch nicht rausgekommen. Solche Strukturen dÃ¼rfte es im MTB Bereich wohl nicht geben, daher mÃ¼ssen die Fahrer schon mehr "aus der Deckung gehen", wenn sie an das Zeug ranwollen..



sorry, aber das ist quatsch. grund: die strukturen sind nicht getrennt, sondern flieÃend. die meisten trainer, trainingsplanschreiber, unikliniken und sportmediziner betreuen ja nicht nur sportler einer bestimmten sportgattung, sondern sportartenÃ¼bergreifend. in freiburg z.b wurden (und werden) trias, biathleten, skispringer, mtb'ler und und und von den gleichen Ã¤rzten betreut wie die telekom-jungs. was mit denen war weiÃ man ja inzwischen. 

dazu wechseln gerade rennradler und mtb'ler des Ã¶fteren auch mal die disziplin. cadal evans, landis, rassmusen â alles ex-biker. im mtb-marathon-bereich fahren viele ex-rennradpros und auch die grenzen zu den trias sind recht flieÃend. 

die sportler mÃ¼ssen sich also nicht anstrengen, die fragen einfach ihren arzt/trainer/betreuer oder einen mitsportler und fertig.


----------



## singlestoph (25. November 2010)

das hauptproblem ist ja nicht dass man irgendwelche dinge schluckt oder spritzt. vieles was auf der liste ist , also die weniger krassen dinge, ist ja für nicht lizensierte sportler und andere zivilisten erlaubt und garkein problem oder man ist einfach selber schuld wenn man sich mit rezeptpflichtigen medikamenten alkohol oder thc zuknallt.... 

der arzt der solche rezepte rauslässt ist natürlich auch dran wenn er erwischt wird 

das hauptpoblem ist dass jeder lizenznehmer mit seiner unterschrift angibt das dopingreglement zu kennen und sich daran zu halten .
es geht um fairness und chancengleichheit.
wer sich nicht an abmachungen hält gehört gesperrt , da müsste man eigentlich nichtmal viel darüber diskutieren

grundsätzlich könnte man auch einiges von der liste frei geben ....
logisch ist fast nur zeux drauf das leistungssteigernd, dopingmaskierend oder gefährlich ist ....
es hilft aber nicht jede substanz in jeder sportart wirklich viel  aber auch das ist ein detail ...


----------



## Domme02 (25. November 2010)

krass wie dumm doch Marathon Läufer sein können: 

(...)So hat eine Umfrage vor dem Bonn-Marathon 2009 unter 1.024 Teilnehmern ergeben, dass rund 60 Prozent der Marathonläufer bereits vor dem Start Schmerzmittel genommen hatten.

http://www.netzathleten.de/Sportmag...02395414631/head?referrer=1474342811209661469


----------



## gtbiker (25. November 2010)

Und warum ist das "dumm"?


----------



## Magendi (25. November 2010)

Das ist "dumm" weil Medikamente nicht nur erwünschte Wirkungen, sondern auch Nebenwirkungen haben. Und das selbst bei "harmlosen" Medikamenten wie Paracetamol (Leberversagen), ASS (Nierenversagen, Blutungen; Bei Kindern Leber/Gehirnschäden bis hin zum Tod), Ibuprofen (Blutungen, Magenulcus). Auch wenn das Risiko extrem niedrig ist, sollte man trotzdem Medikamente nur bei Bedarf nehmen. Außerdem, was ist denn ein Wettkampf ohne Schmerzen?


----------



## Domme02 (25. November 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Und warum ist das "dumm"?



der link in meinem Post ist da nicht ohne Grund....


----------



## 328 (25. November 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> das hauptproblem ist ja nicht dass man irgendwelche dinge schluckt oder spritzt. vieles was auf der liste ist , also die weniger krassen dinge, ist ja für nicht lizensierte sportler und andere zivilisten erlaubt und garkein problem oder man ist einfach selber schuld wenn man sich mit rezeptpflichtigen medikamenten alkohol oder thc zuknallt....




Diese Medikamente die dir dein Hausarzt verschreibt 
"_die auf der Liste stehen_" (klassiker "Erkältungsmittel,
was soll das bitte genau sein?) will ich mal sehen...

So ziemlich alles (99%) was man vom HA bekommt kann von 
einem Hobby/Lizenzsportler bedenkenlos genommen werden.
Ausnahme sind inhalative Geschichten (für die man 
äußerst leicht Ausnahmegenehmigungen bekommt), 
und evtl. Korti, aber das nimmt auch keiner zum Spaß, 
ob man da noch Rennen fährt ? Und wer an Herzinsuffizienz
leidet und Betablocker schluckt wird auch kein Sportler
sein, der an Wettkämpfen teilnimmt. 

Was bleibt dann von diesen ominösen Sachen übrig
die der gedankenlose, nichtsahnende Hausarzt verschreibt ?
Ach ja "Aspirin Complex". Zumindest sollte man nicht 
ein halbes Kilo davon futtern, um nicht positiv zu sein,
vielleicht sollte man bei Grippe und Fieber überhaupt im 
Bett bleiben.

Also genau das Gegenteil ist das Problem. Gerade Sachen 
wie 0815 Hormonklump aus China und Ostproduktion gibts
in vielen Mukibuden. Interesannter Weise war bei den 
Dopingfällen in den letzten Jahren (Österreich, MTB) meißt
irgendwas mit Epo und Konsorten, bzw. Handel mir diesen
Substanzen. Und durchaus auch "Marathonpseudoprofis" die 
jeden  Sonntag beim Hintertupfingcup um einen Blumenstock fahren. 

Und wer vor dem Sport NSAR wie Voltaren, Aspirin und
Konsorten schluck, ist sicher nicht gedopt, höchstens 
ziemlich naiv, dumm und etwas bemittleidenswert.


----------



## singlestoph (25. November 2010)

verschiedene schmerzmittel, muntermacher , antideppressiva (ich weiss nicht ob die ganzen wachstumshormone auch rezeptpflichtig sind, wohl schn) es soll leute geben die aus irgendwelchen gründen insulin spritzen usw ... natürlich epo ....

ich hab nicht gesagt dass ärzte unwissentlich rezeptpflichtige mittel sondern  widerrechtlich/kriminell das zeux verschreiben, was wie schon gesagt strafbar ist und jenachdem auch die zulassung gefährden kann ...

es soll ja auch ärzte geben die viel geld mit dopingmittelverschreib/verkauf verdient haben und noch tun

wie gesagt vieles auf der liste ist effektiv leistungssteigernd, ein teil davon gefährlich
meist sind das ja substanzen die bei normaler und klinisch getesterer anwendung positive wirkungen haben und die ihre wirkung als dopingmittel  bei überdosierung ....

aber darum gings mir ja garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (25. November 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> der link in meinem Post ist da nicht ohne Grund....



man kann sich zb unter einfluss von schmerz oder aufputschmitteln einfacher und schmerzfreier überbelasten ....

man schiebt die schmerzgrenze nach oben

man kann sich damit umbringen


----------



## singlestoph (25. November 2010)

man kann den arzt ja auch fast zwingen beim dping zu helfen ....
wenn man ihm erzählt dass man zeux im internet kauft oder kaufen gehen tut wenn er jetzt nicht hilft ....

lalala

fat wie bei den profis

dopingmitel beschaffen ist quasi ain humaner akt der nebenbei noch lukrativ sein kann


----------



## gtbiker (25. November 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> der link in meinem Post ist da nicht ohne Grund....



Stell dir vor, ich hab den ganzen Artikel gelesen. Er enthält ungefähr soviele Informationen wie es Mountainbiker auf dem Saturn gibt und ich frage mich wiedermal wer sowas verbricht.


----------



## singlestoph (26. November 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, ich hab den ganzen Artikel gelesen. Er enthält ungefähr soviele Informationen wie es Mountainbiker auf dem Saturn gibt und ich frage mich wiedermal wer sowas verbricht.



naja, es steht dass es dumm gefährlich und jenachdem ziemlich nutzlos ist mit schmerzmitteln rennen zu fahren/laufen und wasmansonstnochso tun kann....

etwas selbst nachdenken oder weiterdenken sollte schon drin sein ....


----------



## 328 (26. November 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> verschiedene
> schmerzmittel,....
> muntermacher ,.....
> antideppressiva,....



Schmerzmittel,....*welche ?*
Muntermacher ,.....*welche? *
Antideppressiva,....*welche ? *

Wachstumshormone,....wer sowas von einem Arzt aus 
medizinischer Indikation verschrieben bekommt hat 
andere Sorgen als Wettkampfsport.

insulin spritzen, Diabetes - mit Wettkampfsport nur sehr schwierig 
zur vereinbaren, und wenn dann gibts relativ einfach Ausnahmegenehmigungen.

Ich weiß nicht woher diese weit verbreiteten Ansichten (der Allgemeinheit)
kommen, aber wer sich mal Intensiv mit *aktuellen, weit verbreiteten 
Medikamenten* auseinandersetzt, wird feststellen das es gar nicht mal so 
einfach ist etwas gebräuchliches zu finden was tatsächlich auf der 
Verbotsliste steht.  Und mit gebräuchlich meine ich jetzt nicht die 
Morphine die Opi damals geschluckt hat 
Also - wo sind nun diese ominösen (Einserausreden)Medikamente ?


----------



## powderJO (26. November 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> krass wie dumm doch Marathon Läufer sein können:...



du glaubst marathon-biker z.b seinen weniger dumm?


----------



## powderJO (26. November 2010)

328 schrieb:


> Diese Medikamente die dir dein Hausarzt verschreibt



per zufall positiv zu sein, weil man ein falsches medikament erwischt ist schwierig. um z.b mit ephedrin positiv zu sein, müsstest du das hustensaft flaschenweise saufen...



328 schrieb:


> (für die man
> äußerst leicht Ausnahmegenehmigungen bekommt),



hier liegt eins der größeren problemen  bei amas vielleicht sogar das größe. deshalb sollte man imho ausnahmegenehmigungen generell nicht mehr erteilen. die gegenargumente (oh, dann kann ich ja keinen leistungssport mehr betreiben, ich armen asthmatiker) kenne ich natürlich, aber stichhaltig sind sie m.e. nicht. es kann auch nicht jeder basketball-profi werden, indem er sich künstlich verlängern lässt. man hat dann einfach schlicht pech gehabt.


----------



## Bill Tür (26. November 2010)

Das sehe ich anders, powder. Damit man als Leistungssportler wirklich erfolgreich sein kann, braucht es Jahre des Trainings. Die meisten Leistungssportler fangen noch vor dem Grundschuleintritt mit dem Sport an. Das ganze Leben wird seiner/ihrer Sportart untergeordnet, 6-jährigen werden Cola und Chips verboten, damit sie nicht zu fett werden. Wenn man dann nach zwei Jahrzehnten aufopferungsvollen Trainings eigentlich im Hochleistungsalter ist, gibt es nichts schlimmeres als eine dann ausbrechende Erkrankung. Die ganze Welt gerät ins Wanken, man verliert seine Zukunftsperspektive.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass es über die lange Zeitdauer, welche für erfolgreiches Wettkampftraining notwendig ist, gar nicht absehbar ist, welche Erkrankungen auftreten könnten. Kann man aber medikamentös dagegen vorgehen, ohne sich einen Wettbewerbsvorteil zu verschaffen - wer sollte sich gestört fühlen? Ich habe es selbst bei mehreren Freunden und Freundinnen aus verschiedenen A-Kadern erlebt, was es bedeutet trotz Leistungen, die sich die meisten hier gar nicht vorstellen können, plötzlich die gesamte Perspektive zu verlieren.


----------



## mete (26. November 2010)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders, powder. Damit man als Leistungssportler wirklich erfolgreich sein kann, braucht es Jahre des Trainings. Die meisten Leistungssportler fangen noch vor dem Grundschuleintritt mit dem Sport an. Das ganze Leben wird seiner/ihrer Sportart untergeordnet, 6-jährigen werden Cola und Chips verboten, damit sie nicht zu fett werden. Wenn man dann nach zwei Jahrzehnten aufopferungsvollen Trainings eigentlich im Hochleistungsalter ist, gibt es nichts schlimmeres als eine dann ausbrechende Erkrankung. Die ganze Welt gerät ins Wanken, man verliert seine Zukunftsperspektive.
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass es über die lange Zeitdauer, welche für erfolgreiches Wettkampftraining notwendig ist, gar nicht absehbar ist, welche Erkrankungen auftreten könnten. Kann man aber medikamentös dagegen vorgehen, ohne sich einen Wettbewerbsvorteil zu verschaffen - wer sollte sich gestört fühlen? Ich habe es selbst bei mehreren Freunden und Freundinnen aus verschiedenen A-Kadern erlebt, was es bedeutet trotz Leistungen, die sich die meisten hier gar nicht vorstellen können, plötzlich die gesamte Perspektive zu verlieren.



Wenn ich nach einem Unfall plötzlich Invalide werde und nicht mehr auf dem Bau arbeiten kann, aber nichts anderes gelernt habe, habe ich eben auch Pech gehabt. Da ohnehin die wenigsten vom Sport wirklich leben können, sollte man so clever sein auch andere Standbeine aufzubauen. Man muss auch keine Wälder planieren oder Hochgebirge begehbar machen,  dass 80 Jährige mit ihrem Rollator da langlaufen können. Das ist eben  so, da muss man kein Mitleid haben.
Wenn man für Medikamente eine Ausnahmegenhmigung benötigt, weil sie sonst als Doping definiert wären, woher willst Du wissen, dass nicht auch eine leistungssteigernde Wirkung damit einhergeht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (26. November 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> per zufall positiv zu sein, weil man ein falsches medikament erwischt ist schwierig. um z.b mit ephedrin positiv zu sein, müsstest du das hustensaft flaschenweise saufen...


oder kalbfleisch vom falschen metzger essen.


----------



## Bill Tür (26. November 2010)

Ich möchte mich hier auf keinen Fall zum Befürworter der wandelnden Apotheken machen, Doping als Betrug an sich und anderen ist widerlich und ich sehne den Tag herbei, an dem es der ordentlichen Gerichtsbarkeit unterliegt. Um der Illusion eines sauberen Sports zu unterliegen, habe ich schon zu viel gesehen, teilweise auch von direkten Konkurrenten.

Natürlich kann man niemanden wegen persönlichen Pechs zur Rechenschaft ziehen, außer man ist gläubig, Mitleid hilft nicht weiter. Aber anders als bei deinen Beispielen wird der Grundstein für sportlichen Erfolg doch meist in einem Alter getroffen, in dem die folgende Entwicklung noch gar nicht absehbar ist. Der Bauarbeiter entscheidet sich bewusst für seinen Beruf, kann eine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung abschließen, der Greis sieht das hohe Alter auch schon ein paar Jahre im voraus. Dem Kind/Jugendlichen wird diese Entscheidung abgenommen, er entwickelt sich mit dem Sport.


----------



## mete (26. November 2010)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man niemanden wegen persönlichen Pechs zur Rechenschaft ziehen, außer man ist gläubig, Mitleid hilft nicht weiter. Aber anders als bei deinen Beispielen wird der Grundstein für sportlichen Erfolg doch meist in einem Alter getroffen, in dem die folgende Entwicklung noch gar nicht absehbar ist. Der Bauarbeiter entscheidet sich bewusst für seinen Beruf, kann eine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung abschließen, der Greis sieht das hohe Alter auch schon ein paar Jahre im voraus. Dem Kind/Jugendlichen wird diese Entscheidung abgenommen, er entwickelt sich mit dem Sport.



Aber doch nicht nur, oder wird er der Gesellschaft entrissen? Kaum, denn in Dtl besteht Schulpflicht und soziale Kontakte wird es wohl auch geben. Es existiert also immer ein Leben neben dem Sport und irgendwann kommt eben der Punkt, an dem man sich selber entscheiden kann und muss. 

Bzgl. Versicherungen: Heutzutage kann sich jeder gegen fast alles versichern.


----------



## Domme02 (26. November 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> du glaubst marathon-biker z.b seinen weniger dumm?


nein.


----------



## powderJO (26. November 2010)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> DDamit man als Leistungssportler wirklich erfolgreich sein kann, braucht es Jahre des Trainings. Die meisten Leistungssportler fangen noch vor dem Grundschuleintritt mit dem Sport an. ...



mit dieser argumentation kommt man nicht weiter. weil sie moralisch argumentiert. würdest du diese moral aber grundsätzlich anwenden, müsste für jeden, der seinen sport ernsthaft betreibt und früh genug angefangen hat, eine ausnahme bestehen: der zwerg dürfte beim hochsprung ein trampolin benutzen, ein schwimmer mit zu kurzen fingern und füßen flossen. und natürlich dürfte auch der, der per schicksal weniger rote blutkörperchen hat als der spitzenathlet sein schlechtes blut mit epo aufpeppen. oder?


----------



## singlestoph (26. November 2010)

da du schon fragst : Nein

es soll ja auch immer profis gegeben haben die sauber gefahren sind 

bei festina waren es zwei , ob die dann aber je eine chance hatten an grosse rundfahrten mitgenommen zu werden , da muss man sich ja auch teamintern qualifizieren und das schon ein paar moneate im voraus .....

lustigerweise wusste auch jeder im feld welche 2 fahrer das waren. in den argumentaionen waren es ja dann auch meistens 3 saubere fahrer : der gefragte (ich)fahrer und die anderen zwei 


da natürlich jeder der sich entscheidet zu dopen glaubt man könne ohne doping nicht fahren gibts logischerweise auch das gegenteilige gerücht über jeden fahrer ausser dem gefragten der ja nichts zugeben darf/will
....

im mtb sport gibts/gabs sicher mehr saubere fahrer wie auch auf der bahn oder im cyclocross scheinbar auch zeitfahrer (chris bordman zb.... eventuell ...)

ob die technische komponente wirklich eine rolle spielt weiss ich nicht

aber der höchstens 2-3 rennen/woche und die weniger kohle die man in den spezialdisziplinen abholen konnte plus eine grosse anzahl fahrer die schlicht keinen bock darauf hatten randvoll an irgendwelchen strassenrennen zu starten ....
aber man kann davon leben wenn man gut ist und das dann wahrscheinlich besser als auf der strasse

ob die diszilplin tatsächlich weniger anfällg auf doping ist ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bill Tür (26. November 2010)

Ich glaube euch stört weniger, dass ein Sportler trotz einer Erkrankung durch Medikamente unterstützt an den Start geht, was anderes macht doch auch der normale Arbeitnehmer im Krankheitsfall nicht, sondern aufgrund eures Misstrauens, dass er dies zum Betrügen nutzten würde. Ich habe da vielleicht zu sehr die gutmenschliche Athleten-Brille auf, da meine Leistungssportzeit schon ewig vorbei ist. Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, wer glaubhaft die Notwendigkeit eines Medikamentes nachweisen kann, sollte dies auch im Leistungssport nutzten dürfen.

Dies hat auch nichts mit Gerechtigkeit zu tun, denn anders als der Kleinwüchsige, der nie erfolgreich Basketball spielen sollte, haben Erkrankungen einen unmittelbaren Einfluss auf die Karriere. Man ist nicht trotz Etwas Leistungssportler, man ist es mit Etwas - Etwas, dass plötzlich auftaucht. Dabei muss ich immer an den langen Kampf von Oscar Pistorius für die Teilnahme an den Olympischen Spielen denken. Er war schnell genug und durfte aufgrund einer Erkrankung, die in diesem Fall quasi durch den künstlichen Unterschenkel behandelt wurde, zuerst nicht starten. Genauso geht es den und das muss ich hervorheben *ehrlichen*, medikamentierten Sportlern. Sie haben keinen Wettbewerbsvorteil, dürfen nach eurer Logik aber trotzdem nicht an den Start gehen.


----------



## powderJO (29. November 2010)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> Dies hat auch nichts mit Gerechtigkeit zu tun, denn anders als der Kleinwüchsige, der nie erfolgreich Basketball spielen sollte, haben Erkrankungen einen unmittelbaren Einfluss auf die Karriere. Man ist nicht trotz Etwas Leistungssportler, man ist es mit Etwas - Etwas, dass plötzlich auftaucht. Dabei muss ich immer an den langen Kampf von Oscar Pistorius für die Teilnahme an den Olympischen Spielen denken. Er war schnell genug und durfte aufgrund einer Erkrankung, die in diesem Fall quasi durch den künstlichen Unterschenkel behandelt wurde, zuerst nicht starten. Genauso geht es den und das muss ich hervorheben *ehrlichen*, medikamentierten Sportlern. Sie haben keinen Wettbewerbsvorteil, dürfen nach eurer Logik aber trotzdem nicht an den Start gehen.



pistorius ist ein gutes beispiel  denn ich habe nie verstanden, warum man ihm gestatten soltte, bei normalen rennen zu starten. denn keiner weiß, ob er die geschwindigkeit, die er läuft auch ohne die dinger laufen würde. und keiner weiß auch, wie sich protesen weiterentwickeln. es ist nicht unvorstellbar, dass es in en paar jahren protesen gibt, die einen sehr viel schneller machen können als jeden "normalen" athleten. wo zieht man dann die grenze? 


klar, für den wirklich betroffenen sportler mag es frustrierend seine, seine karriere aufgrund einer krankheit beenden zu müssen  aber es kommt immer wieder vor, und ist somit durchaus was alltägliches im leistungssport. und bei nüchterener betrachtungsweise führt nur ein verbot von ausnahmegenehmigungen zu klarheit und gerechtigkeit.


----------



## onkeldueres (29. November 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> per zufall positiv zu sein, weil man ein falsches medikament erwischt ist schwierig. um z.b mit ephedrin positiv zu sein, müsstest du das hustensaft flaschenweise saufen...
> 
> Nur die NADA bzw WADA sehen das nicht so.Nimmst du ein Ephedrinhaltiges Medi biste positiv.Nachweisbar ist es immer,das ist Fakt.Ob es leistungssteigernd ist spielt keine Rolle.Meine Frau ist vor zwei Jahren bei nem Judo-Wettkampf nachträglich gesperrt worden(Platz77),obwohl sie aufgrund einer Erkältung zweimal Hustensaft nahm.


----------



## powderJO (29. November 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> [Nur die NADA bzw WADA sehen das nicht so.*Nimmst du ein Ephedrinhaltiges Medi biste positiv.*Nachweisbar ist es immer,das ist Fakt.Ob es leistungssteigernd ist spielt keine Rolle.Meine Frau ist vor zwei Jahren bei nem Judo-Wettkampf nachträglich gesperrt worden(Platz77),obwohl sie aufgrund einer Erkältung zweimal Hustensaft nahm.



ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass es nicht passieren kann  ich habe geschrieben, das es eher schwierig ist, positiv getestet zu werden aufgrund eines irrtümlichen genommen medikaments. mit wickmedinight z.b ist es eher schwierig, mit muscosolvan gehts schon leichter. 

aber wie dem auch sei  dein beispiel illustriert ganz gut die problematik: du sagst (ich glaube das auch), deine frau hätte aufgrund einer erkältung den saft genommen aber wer kann das belegen? kann das überhaupt jemand belegen? der arzt? der im zweifelsfall der gleiche ist, der den sportler das ganze jahr über betreut? wohl kaum.

deshalb muss im falle eines postiven test eine sperre erfolgen. und es darf auch keine ausnahmen geben  weil sich das system sonst ad absurdum führt.


----------



## onkeldueres (29. November 2010)

Im Rahmen des damaligen Wettbewerbs kamen viele Freunde und Bekannte zu mir und fragten warum meine Frau teilnimmt obwohl sie doch klar erkennbar sehr stark erkältet sei.Haben wir damals zu ihrer entlastung angeführt und Zeugen benannt wurde aber einfach abgelehnt.
Anmerkung dazu:War ein Provinzwettbewerb,keine Deutschen bzw internationalen Meisterschaften.Aber der Aufpasser war wohl etwas profilierungssüchtig.


----------



## powderJO (29. November 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Im Rahmen des damaligen Wettbewerbs kamen viele Freunde und Bekannte zu mir und fragten warum meine Frau teilnimmt obwohl sie doch klar erkennbar sehr stark erkÃ¤ltet sei.Haben wir damals zu ihrer entlastung angefÃ¼hrt und Zeugen benannt wurde aber einfach abgelehnt.
> Anmerkung dazu:War ein Provinzwettbewerb,keine Deutschen bzw internationalen Meisterschaften.Aber der Aufpasser war wohl etwas profilierungssÃ¼chtig.



was hÃ¤tten die denn tun sollen? den zeugen glauben? auch contador hat freunde, die mit ihm das verseuchte steak gemampft haben.  es mag hart sein â aber jeder sportler kann (die mit lizenz mÃ¼ssen es sogar, denn sie bestÃ¤tigen mit ihrem unterschrift unter den lizenzantrag auch die nada und wada-regularien zur kenntnis genommen zu haben) wissen, was erlaubt ist und was nicht. und damit ist jeder selbst fÃ¼r seine positive probe verantwortlich â und hat die konsequenzen zu tragen. 


Ã¼brigens: es wÃ¤re schÃ¶n, wenn es mehr dieser profilierungssÃ¼chtigen aufpasser gÃ¤be. gerade im amateursport und ganz besonders im amateur-radsport. denn dann wÃ¼rde sich vielleicht nicht jeder zweite mit schmerzmitteln, hustensÃ¤ften und asthmasprays bewaffnen, bevor er in den (wett-)kampf zieht...


----------



## Athabaske (29. November 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> ...Anmerkung dazu:War ein Provinzwettbewerb,keine Deutschen bzw internationalen Meisterschaften.Aber der Aufpasser war wohl etwas profilierungssüchtig.


...das legt nun allerdings nahe, man "dürfe" nur bei nationalen oder internationalen Wettkämpfen kontrollieren und das hieße letztendlich bei allem darunter dürfe man Dopingpräparate nehmen. Meist hört man genau das Gegenteil, es wäre wichtig eher schon "frühzeitig" mit der Kontrolle anzufangen. (Ich sehe gerade, Jo war schneller...)

Und im konkreten Fall, warum dann überhaupt starten? Wegen Platz 77 bei einem regionalen Wettkampf? Aber das führt uns vom Thema Doping im XC weg zu ganz anderen Themen...


----------



## Catsoft (29. November 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> was hÃ¤tten die denn tun sollen? den zeugen glauben? auch contador hat freunde, die mit ihm das verseuchte steak gemampft haben.  es mag hart sein â aber jeder sportler kann (die mit lizenz mÃ¼ssen es sogar, denn sie bestÃ¤tigen mit ihrem unterschrift unter den lizenzantrag auch die nada und wada-regularien zur kenntnis genommen zu haben) wissen, was erlaubt ist und was nicht. und damit ist jeder selbst fÃ¼r seine positive probe verantwortlich â und hat die konsequenzen zu tragen.
> 
> 
> Ã¼brigens: es wÃ¤re schÃ¶n, wenn es mehr dieser profilierungssÃ¼chtigen aufpasser gÃ¤be. gerade im amateursport und ganz besonders im amateur-radsport. denn dann wÃ¼rde sich vielleicht nicht jeder zweite mit schmerzmitteln, hustensÃ¤ften und asthmasprays bewaffnen, bevor er in den (wett-)kampf zieht...



Genau so ist es! 

Ein Problem habe ich persÃ¶nlich mit der langen Nachweiszeit. Ich hab eine Allergie (wogegen auch immer) und wenn ein Allergieschub kommt muss ich was einwerfen. Damit wÃ¤ren WettkÃ¤mpfe auf Wochen unmÃ¶glich wg. der Nachweisgrenzen. Alles nur wegen dieser drogensÃ¼chtigen Pappnasen  Das alles auch mit dem Hustensaft wÃ¤re gar kein Thema, wenn es nicht den massenhaften MiÃbrauch im Spitzenbereich gÃ¤be.


----------



## powderJO (29. November 2010)

ich habe heuschnupfen. ich könnte ohne probleme eine tue (ausnahmegenehmigung) bekommen, aber da ich das aus den oben genannten gründen ablehne, heißt das für mich: keine medikamente. das heißt halt auch. es gibt rennen, bei denen ich gar nicht mitfahren kann oder halt nur aus spaß mitgurke, weil ich keine luft bekomme. das tut mir dann zwar auch weh, aber im prinzip ist es auch nix anderes als eine ganz normale verletzungs- bzw. krankheitspause.


----------



## Catsoft (29. November 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich habe heuschnupfen. ich könnte ohne probleme eine tue (ausnahmegenehmigung) bekommen, aber da ich das aus den oben genannten gründen ablehne, heißt das für mich: keine medikamente. das heißt halt auch. es gibt rennen, bei denen ich gar nicht mitfahren kann oder halt nur aus spaß mitgurke, weil ich keine luft bekomme. das tut mir dann zwar auch weh, aber im prinzip ist es auch nix anderes als eine ganz normale verletzungs- bzw. krankheitspause.



Meine Anfälle sind durchaus lebensbedrohlich und ich muss Kortison nehmen. Da ist die Nachweisbarkeit (leider) eher sehr lang. Ich könnte also schon 1 Tag später fahren, wäre bei einer Kontrolle aber wohl positiv. Als Hobbyfahrer kann ich mir die Diagnostik  der Profis nicht leisten. Ich hab übrigens auch (aus Prinzip) keine Ausnahmegenehmigung. Hab aber eine Wut auf die Typen, die zu dieser Situation geführt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (29. November 2010)

Jungs euren Idealismus in aller Ehren. Aber das Doping ist kein Problem des Sports, es ist ein Problem der Gesellschaft. Letztendlich ist der Sport nur ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft und beim Sport wird moralisch noch etwas erwartet, was die Gesellschaft schon lange bieten kann.

Es wird in Managerkreisen gedopt, sei es durch Alkohol oder Medikamente um den Druck auszuhalten. Es wird bei Schüler, Studenten gedopt um den Prüfungsdruck zu bestehen. Dafür gibt es alles nachgewiesene Studien.

ich bin klarer Gegner des Dopings, habe jedoch die leidliche Diskussion längst aufgegeben. Doping ist letztendlich das Resultat unserer Leistungsgesellschaft.

und sind wir doch alle mal ehrlich, zum Teil tragen wir dazu nur bei. Wollen die Sensation sehen, so wie früher es schon im alten Rom der Fall war. The Show must go on!!
bei jeder Olympiade wird erwartet, dass Rekorde gebrochen werden. Dass man mehr Goldmedallien als bei der letzten einfährt. Silber ist schon der 1. Verlierer usw.
Jan Ullrich, wurde durch ständig als Verlierer als ewiger  2. bei der Tour abgewertet. Ne, so einfach ist es wirklich nicht, wir als Gesellschaft tragen dazu bei.
Es ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem. Und kommts mir bitte nicht mit Geld. Sonst würde im Amateurbereich nicht gedopt werden, alleine die Profilisierungssucht jedes einzelnen trägt massiv dazu bei.
Brauche als Hobbyfahrer auch keine Ausnahmeregelung. Wozu auch?

ich habe den Beitrag nur hier eingefügt, weil einige Idealisten hier tatsächlich glaubten, dass im XC Bereich nicht gedopt /weniger gedopt wird.
Doping ist sportübergreifend, sogar über den Sport hinaus. Auch im Amateurbereich wird gedopt....

warum ich als Hobbyfahrer wie unten angeführt, auf Medikamente bei einer Allergie verzichten sollte, verstehe ich nicht ganz. Spielt doch keine Rolle, sei denn jemand von euch fährt um den Sieg mit.
Brauche als Hobbfahrer keine Ausnahmeregelung, wozu auch?


----------



## powderJO (30. November 2010)

das ganze "doping ist ein gesellschaftsprolem" etc blabla ist zwar richtig aber bringt hier nicht weiter. denn fakt ist: doping ist verboten und solange es das ist, muss man dagegen vorgehen. und damit auch gegen ausnahmegenehmigungen etc..



Southbike schrieb:


> warum ich als Hobbyfahrer wie unten angefÃ¼hrt, auf Medikamente bei einer Allergie verzichten sollte, verstehe ich nicht ganz. Spielt doch keine Rolle, sei denn jemand von euch fÃ¤hrt um den Sieg mit. Brauche als Hobbfahrer keine Ausnahmeregelung, wozu auch?



auch als reiner hobbyfahrer unterliegst du den wettkampfregeln. in den ausschreibungen findet sich meist ein passus wie der hier z.b vom dolomiti superbike



			
				ausschreibung dolomiti schrieb:
			
		

> Weiters sind die im Rahmen von Mountainbikerennen guÌltigen Regeln der UCI und FCI zu beachten. Nichtbeachtung der geltenden Vorschriften fuÌhrt zur Disqualifikation.


----------



## Catsoft (30. November 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> das ganze "doping ist ein gesellschaftsprolem" etc blabla ist zwar richtig aber bringt hier nicht weiter. denn fakt ist: doping ist verboten und solange es das ist, muss man dagegen vorgehen. und damit auch gegen ausnahmegenehmigungen etc..
> 
> 
> 
> auch als reiner hobbyfahrer unterliegst du den wettkampfregeln. in den ausschreibungen findet sich meist ein passus wie der hier z.b vom dolomiti superbike



Genau so seh ich das auch, wo bei ich es unerheblich finde ob diese Regelung explizit aufgeführt ist. 

Und die Abgrenzung Hobby/Amateur/Profi ist doch sowieso blösinn. Ich bin lizenzierter Hobbyfahrer  und finde es halt nicht so dolle, dass man selber immer unter Betrugsverdacht steht. Und zum anderen hab ich unter Betrugsaspekten ein reines Gewissen, wenn ich 1 Woche nach einem Allergieschub wieder zu einem Rennen antrette. Ob ich auch bei einer Doppingkontrolle sauber wäre, hab ich aber keine Ahnung da mit einfach die Diagnosemöglichkeiten und das Wissen fehlt. Mich nervt die öffentlich Debatte, die durch die bekannten Lügner und Betrüger  ausgelöst worden ist.


----------



## Southbike (30. November 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> das ganze "doping ist ein gesellschaftsprolem" etc blabla ist zwar richtig aber bringt hier nicht weiter. denn fakt ist: doping ist verboten und solange es das ist, muss man dagegen vorgehen. und damit auch gegen ausnahmegenehmigungen etc..


 
warum gegen Ausnahmeregelungen vorgehen? die sind doch extra dafür gemacht, Doping genauer zu differenzieren.
bzw. Heuschnupfenkranke trotzem die Möglichkeit zu geben, an Wettkämpfen teilzunehmen.

ich sehe dies in Summe halt etwas anders: Eine Kollegin hat damit sie als "Einzelkämpferin" bei einen mehrtätigen Wettkampf besteht sich jeden abend Fusionen geben lassen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt noch legal, ob dies heute noch der Fall ist, keine Ahnung spielt aber auch keine Rolle.
wollte nur sagen, nach dem damaligen Statuten war es kein Doping. Für mich persönlich ist da längst die Grenze hier überschritten, ich würde so etwas als Hobbyfahrer nie machen...


@catsoft: lieferst selbst die Argumente, wie wichtig eine Ausnahmeregelung ist. Da du selbst nicht abschätzen kannst, ob du bei einer Kontrolle positiv wärst aber dich gegen Betrug wärst.
Damit du offiziell nicht betrügt, wäre es gerade in deinem Fall richtig an dieser Ausnahmeregelung festzuhalten.
Fakt ist: ohne Ausnahmeregelung könntest du heute bei einem Test positiv sein - > also ein potentieller Betrüger lt. deiner Aussage


----------



## powderJO (30. November 2010)

das dreht sich im kreis gerade. fakt ist, dass tues mißbraucht werden und zwar massenhaft. damit ist ganz klar, dass es zumindest im lizenzierten bereich nur einen weg gibt:

keine tues zulassen.

bin ich so krank, dass ich nur mit tues starten könnte, habe ich pech gehabt und muss eben aussetzen. 

bin ich so gehandicaped, dass ich zwar starten kann, aber dann nicht so leistungsfähig bin wie ein gesunder, habe ich eben auch pech gehabt und muss mich damit abfinden nicht um vordere platzierungen mitfahren zu können.


----------



## Wast (30. November 2010)

Hi Jungs und Mädels,

und nicht zu vergessen das Doping mit:
-E-Bike Antrieb
-Psychodoping
-Freundin wartet mit heißen Dessous im Ziel
-leichten Bikes
-Abkürzen auf Rennstrecken
-usw.

Ne - Spaß beiseite. Obiges gibt es natürlich auch alles, aber Doping ist und bleibt ein Massenphänomen das so gut wie in jedem Sport und auch auf niedrigster Ebene betrieben wird. 

Das führt dann dazu, dass selbst Kinder schon Asthmasprays von Ihren Eltern vorm Start bekommen und eine Tablette Aspirin in der Getränkeflasche landet.
Leider habe ich das alles schon selbst mehrfach erlebt. Die Kids werden dann zum Eigenschutz aus dem Rennen genommen, was wiederum schlimmer für diese selbst als für die total bescheuerten Eltern ist....

Wenn Profis und richtig fitte Leute dopen ist mir das mittlerweile egal - die sind alt genug und ich fahre Rennen aus Spaß - für meinen Eigenen. Platzierungen sind mir dabei schon lange egal. 

Aber bei den Kids sollten die Vereine und der BDR mal ein Auge drauf werfen. Die können sich nämlich nicht gegen solche Methoden der Elter und Trainer wehren!!!


MFG

Wastl


----------



## Renn Maus (1. Dezember 2010)

Bei welcher Rennserie hast du das in welcher Altersklasse selbst gesehen?
Das wäre interessant, um deiner Aussage mehr Glaubwürdigkeit zu vermitteln.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## powderJO (8. Dezember 2010)

ein interessantes interview zum thema doping und dopingmittelvertrieb:

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,733102-2,00.html

es betrifft zwar nicht direkt den mtb-sport, ist aber sicherlich übertragbar. ein auszug:



			
				spon schrieb:
			
		

> *SPIEGEL*: Wer sind die Abnehmer?
> 
> *Holzer*: Spitzensportler sind für die Dealer nur ein kleiner Kundenstamm. Das große Geld verdienen sie im Breitensport. Wir stießen während unserer Ermittlungen auf Hobbysportler, die für die Vorbereitung auf einen Marathon rund 7000 Euro in Dopingpräparate investierten, nur um von Platz 1024 auf Platz 912 nach vorn zu kommen, es ist absurd.


----------



## Southbike (8. Dezember 2010)

Danke für den Link

soweit ich die Zahlen im Kopf noch habe, ist der  EPO Umsatz ca. 7mal höher als man für die Behandlung der Krebspatienten benötigt.
total verrückt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wast (10. Dezember 2010)

Hi RennMaus,

OTV Cup -  das ist ne Serie in Bayern. Viele Hobbyfahrer und einige Lizenzfahrer. Geht ab Kiddyklasse los und endet eben bei Herren Lizenz.


MFG

Wastl


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. Dezember 2010)

Nach dem freiwilligen Weggang von Moritz Milatz hat das Multivan Merida Biking Team einen weiteren Verlust zu beklagen, wenn auch aus deutlich unerfreulicheren Gründen:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...van-merida-feuert-rudi-van-houts.477407.2.htm


----------



## onkeldueres (16. Dezember 2010)

Na ja,und wieder einer weniger.Die lernen es nie.Klar kann das über Fleisch versehentlich in den Organismus gelangen,baut sich aber sehr schnell wieder ab.Clebuterol ist entweder kurz nach Einnahme nachweisbar oder wenn es in "schöner"Regelmässigkeit zugeführt wird.
Wenn die Welt schon nicht durch sportliche Höhepunkte auf den MTB Sport aufmerksam wird dann halt übers Doping-Thema.Was natürlich extrem unerfreulich ist.


----------



## Athabaske (17. Dezember 2010)

Ist schon einmal ein Vegetarier des Dopings verdächtigt worden?


----------



## onkeldueres (17. Dezember 2010)

Gute Frage?


----------



## powderJO (17. Dezember 2010)

verseuchtes fleisch in rauen mengen. in spanien, frankreich und jetzt auch in mexico. zufälle gibt's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (17. Dezember 2010)

Die Pros sollten nur noch bei Lidl oder Aldi Fleisch kaufen!Ist billiger wie in jeder Apotheke!;-)


----------



## Athabaske (17. Dezember 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> verseuchtes fleisch in rauen mengen. in spanien, frankreich und jetzt auch in mexico. zufälle gibt's.


...alles der gleiche Rinderzüchter aus Argentinien - vermutlich ein alter Nazi...


----------



## powderJO (13. Januar 2011)

ein weiterer trauriger anlass, diesen thread wieder mal zu bemühen:



Berlin (*dpa*) - Der frühere Profi-Mountainbiker Alberto León, gegen den im Rahmen des spanischen Doping-Skandals ermittelt wurde, ist tot. Ein Sprecher der Guardia Civil aus San Lorenzo del Escorial bestätigte, dass die Leiche des 37 Jahre alten Spaniers am Montag entdeckt worden sei.

León stand im Verdacht, in die Affäre «Operación Galgo» («Operation Windhund») um den mutmaßlichen Dopingarzt Eufemiano Fuentes verwickelt gewesen zu sein. Er soll als Kurier des Mediziners gearbeitet haben.

Die zuständige Ermittlungsrichterin legte den Beschuldigten im jüngsten spanischen Doping-Skandal Handel mit verbotenen Substanzen und damit ein Verbrechen gegen die allgemeine Gesundheit zur Last. Bei einer Anhörung im Dezember 2010 bestritten sie die Vorwürfe. Sie kamen unter der Auflage, jederzeit für die Justiz erreichbar zu sein, auf freien Fuß.


----------



## CannondaleFlash (6. Februar 2011)

In den ersten 10 Antworten schreibt ihr so, wie wenn der Erfolg im Radsport nur im Doping liegt. Doch das stimmt nicht! Die Schweizer sind besonders im XC-Sport so gut, weil sie im Jugendbereich extrem viel arbeiten. Durch diese Arbeit haben sie ja auch einen sehr guten Cup ("Racer Bikes Cup" bzw. davor "Swiss Power") entwickelt, welcher fast schon auf Europa-Cup Niveau hat...


----------



## müsing (6. Februar 2011)

Ja klar


----------



## Gary Jr. (7. Februar 2011)

ein aushängeschild davon war jürg graf....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (1. April 2011)

Freispruch für Rudi: http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=5585


----------

